# December/January Sales - please post here!



## dixiedragon (Dec 23, 2014)

Bitter Creek North - 
- samples of clearance FOs $1 (usually they're $2)
- Buy 1 lb of 2 FOs (non clearance) and get a third 50% off.
http://ymlp.com/zeuiIG

Wholesale supplies plus is having a big sale next Tuesday.

Camden Grey
Sale from December 24 - Jan 7. Not sure what yet.
http://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oils/Promotions-Sales/


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 27, 2014)

bump


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 27, 2014)

I haven't had the time to check on sales, but I'll be happy to bump this up. Thanks Dixie


----------



## dneruck (Dec 28, 2014)

Just Scent also indicated that they would be announcing and end of year sale in a few days.


----------



## rainycityjen (Dec 29, 2014)

Bulk Apothecary is still having their 20% off holiday sale. Don't know how long it lasts. I've got my eye on some golden jojoba oil at $19/lb before discount.


----------



## Ellacho (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice! Thanks guys!


----------



## dneruck (Dec 29, 2014)

The Just Scent sale starts at tomorrow (possibly midnight). If you're interested and haven't signed up for their newsletter you might want to do that.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Dec 30, 2014)

Saved an average of 21% through WSP. Everything really is on sale.


----------

